# Do any of you have some snobby relatives?



## PamfromTx (Feb 19, 2022)

I have a cousin that has been doing this to me and my two sisters for as far back as I can remember.  Is it insecurity?!?  She has had everything she's needed all of her life.  I, on the other hand had to work for what I needed and my possessions don't compare to what she has. 

I remember my sisters and I were at Mom's funeral memorial and I suddenly felt eyes on me.  Sure enough, it was dear ole Peggy giving me the look over. She will never change.


----------



## IrisSenior (Feb 19, 2022)

Life is too short to worry about what other people think; that is their problem.
Ignore them and go on your way.
Edited to add: if I have any snobby relatives, I have long since forgotten them.


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 19, 2022)

I tend to believe snobbishness is hereditary or a learned behaviour. There was 2 of them in my extended family,


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2022)

Oh yes ..mostly on my maternal side... but the biggest snob, and believe me she has nothing to be snobby about is the sister next in age to me.. jeez... her snout is so stuck in the air you'd think she was sniffing for truffles...


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 19, 2022)

IrisSenior said:


> Life is too short to worry about what other people think; that is their problem.
> Ignore them and go on your way.
> Edited to add: if I have any snobby relatives, I have long since forgotten them.


I have ignored her; I live 500 miles away from her and don't see her when I visit my hometown.  I have her blocked on FB.


----------



## Jace (Feb 19, 2022)

Snobby relatives.. don't we all have 'em!


----------



## Trish (Feb 19, 2022)

Yes, the wife of a cousin.  She use to boast that their flat was in a "high rent" block and you had to have a few bob to live there.  When another relative moved into the same block, she was furious and said standards had fallen!   To be honest, I found her airs and graces quite funny


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 19, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Do any of you have some snobby relatives?


Only orphans don't!  Relatives are people, good and bad...


----------



## officerripley (Feb 19, 2022)

None of my relatives have been snobby; I had a lot of co-workers that were, though.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 19, 2022)

I don't remember any relatives being snobby, they were all pretty down to earth.  I would just ignore people like that, they seem to have their own hang-ups when they act that way.  Even the rich and snobby can be unhappy with themselves or jealous of others Pam, which might be the issue in your case.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 19, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I have a cousin that has been doing this to me and my two sisters for as far back as I can remember.  Is it insecurity?!?  She has had everything she's needed all of her life.  I, on the other hand had to work for what I needed and my possessions don't compare to what she has.
> 
> I remember my sisters and I were at Mom's funeral memorial and I suddenly felt eyes on me.  Sure enough, it was dear ole Peggy giving me the look over. She will never change.


I wouldn't describe her as snobby but my baby sister is a _type_ of snob, I guess. 

Being the youngest and the only girl, my dad spoiled her terribly and my mom always treated her like a baby, clear into adulthood. Like, while my brothers and I sweated our butts off doing farm chores, Bonnie didn't even have to so much as make her bed or clean her room. Mom did everything for her.

I think Bonnie is envious now of her older brothers' self-reliance and coping skills. Her marriages didn't last because she's so needy, immature, and inconsiderate, she has a hard time keeping a job, her kids are always mad at her. She keeps buying things for me like I need the charity (I don't) but she's barely making ends meet herself. We've all had to help her out financially, and then she'll criticize us over stupid stuff like, "Your dish pattern is so out of date."  

I love her because she's my sister and I feel sorry for her; it's not really her fault. Be that as it may, though, she's in her 50s, been married 3 times to 3 very different men, has 3 adult kids and 3 adorable grandchildren, so you'd think she'd have had some sort of an epiphany by now.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 19, 2022)

Oh I have some alright.  Enough said.


----------



## MountainRa (Feb 19, 2022)

Upon giving it thought, I don’t have any relatives that are snobby. I do have a few that could be described as sanctimonious. Perhaps there’s not much difference in the two. Either way I keep some distance between myself and them.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Feb 20, 2022)

I can honestly say none of my relatives is snobby. I would have noticed that if I ever see them.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 20, 2022)

Do any of you have some snobby relatives?​
Yeah
a few
the rest are just plain weird 

I wrote a little story a few decades ago
Seems pertinent.

Anybody got close to near to close relatives that seem to live a cut above everone around them including you?

These are kin, that if you had the choice, you’d pick for Hitler’s cronies, their lives ending by the hand of Idi Amin’s pals.
It’s a dream you have anyway.

These are not necessarily smug folks, as they’ve been raised to be proper with kindly remarks saved for the mentally disadvantaged (you),
but still,
when in conversation, you seem to come off as a curiosity, a toy that should have been discarded but kept because, well, it’s been passed down from aged family members.

These are your kinfolks that you wish weren’t.
But there you are, at their place.
And there they are, choosing the correct fork with mindless ease, while it dawns on you that you not only have one, but both elbows on the table.
This felonious act is like discovering, while you’re waiting for the bus, you have no pants on.

Yeah, there they are, wittily chatting about current events, glancing your way, hoping you will say something so they can have a good mutual laugh, jumping on your blurted fractured words like the ravenous hyenas they are.

But you know this, so you amiably reach for your seventh dinner role, because you know the lone knife is for butter…pretty sure.

And there’s your sister, blending nicely, and even your little brother, cute little bastard, seems to be one of them, along with mom and dad, all exchanging quips and witticisms.

So you begin to feel a tad self-conscious, and thirsty, since your fourth glass of juice has managed to cause that loaf of dinner rolls to swell to the max in your twisted up stomach.

Something blurts from my mouth

‘Why’d the moron throw the clock out the window?’

‘Whud he say? ‘

snicker giggle giggle giggle....rising, swelling to a tidal wave of uproarious laughter

‘I dunno, Gary, why did the moron do that (snarkle)?’

The beets look pale compared to you.

Only you are smiling, laughing sappily with them.

But, on the inside you’re envisioning Himmler’s storm troopers bashing down the door, and hauling everone outside.

You are untouched, saved actually.

Later you stroll out to the gazebo where everone is flailing away, hanging upside down.
You walk slowly by these relatives of yours, stopping in front of your cousin’s bobbing head.

*‘TO EFFING SEE THE EFFING TIME EFFING FLY!!!!’*

Later that day, sitting in the gazebo, finally with your own thoughts, you settle your mind with the calming resolution of just writing a book.....



So, you never had relatives like that, you say?

Well, aren't you blessed


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 20, 2022)

No, all of my relatives are in the mountains in the Carolinas so I'm the snob.


----------



## WheatenLover (Feb 20, 2022)

Nope. My relatives are down to earth people. I like them all, but I don't know them very well.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 21, 2022)

No, I don't think so.  I don't have contact with any of them, but as far as I know they're mostly successful and down to earth people.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 16, 2022)

I wish I had snobby relatives instead of the cruel and crazy relatives I have on my Dad's side of the family. I am very lucky though to have wonderful relatives on my Mom's side of the family.


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 16, 2022)

Prolly, prolly not, I never really took notice and if they are they are more then welcome to suffer my presence.


----------



## Jackie23 (Mar 16, 2022)

Yes, I have a cousin that is my age, we grew up together.
She married and they moved to the East Coast....I would occasionally see her at funerals....they have money.....lots of money...so now I'm the poor country mouse.... to her.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 16, 2022)

> Do any of you have some snobby relatives?


You mean the type of person who thinks they're somehow 'better' than you, because of their material possessions?   Those type of people are _not even close_ to being on my radar, so I wouldn't give them a moment's thought if in fact they were snobby.


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 17, 2022)

Nathan said:


> You mean the type of person who thinks they're somehow 'better' than you, because of their material possessions?   Those type of people are _not even close_ to being on my radar, so I wouldn't give them a moment's thought if in fact they were snobby.



Excellent post Nathan. Funniest comment this week.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 17, 2022)

I would have to say no.  I have some very wealthy relatives but they are anything but snobs, in fact they are very kind and generous to other family members.  

I would love to write a novel, but I've been surrounded all my life by nice people.  I've never experienced any real hardship.  So I have absolutely nothing to write about.


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 17, 2022)

www.aconsciousrethink.com/14787/characteristics-of-a-snob/

www.quora.com/What-are-the-sure-signs-that-I-am-an-arrogant-snob

www.gotoquiz.com/how_much_of_a_snob_are_you_1

www.wikihow.com/Deal-With-a-Snob

www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/fulfillment-any-age/201410/5-ways-handle-snob

https://thesaurus.yourdictionary.com/snob

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snob


----------



## timoc (Mar 17, 2022)

Do any of you have some snobby relatives?​
*Do I, have snobby relatives????? *

Let me tell you about my posh Auntie Peggy.

Visiting Peg, I had to start wiping my feet 50 feet from her front door, and she always said, "I won't insult you by asking you to take your shoes off, put these over your shoes instead." (Specially knitted over-shoe socks like what the police use at crime scenes.)  
Then she would wipe everywhere I laid my hands with the cloth she always carried. 
When she gave me a cup of tea, the tiny cup was always on a huge saucer to catch any spillages. (When Peg passed away, I used one of those saucers as a bird bath).
She always complained of having a very cold nose, so she had a gold coloured silk nose cover suspended from her glasses. People in the locality called her Peggy Gold Conk. 
Even her little darling Jack Russell, Geraldine, had a gold chain and a specially upholstered basket to luxuriate in, and she used to look at me as though I was poo under her paw.
I could go on, but you would be reading the story this time next week.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 17, 2022)

My dear departed dog Cody was a snob.  He would make friends with pedigreed dogs and bark like crazy at mixed breeds.  Our current dog, Maxine, is more egalitarian.


----------

